# Co2



## OCDMama (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi all. I just found this forum completely by accident yesterday. I can't believe I hadn't seen it before. This will be my first post so forgive any goofs. I've had a planted tank for a little under a year. It's low tech, I wanted to start small. I've been toying with the idea of adding pressurized co2 and more light(currently 1x96w ahsupply) for a while. I know there are plenty of places online to get equipment. My problem is I have no clue where to get a tank filled. Anyone in the Colerain area have a suggestion or a favorite place they use? Much appreciated.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey Steph,

Glad you found us! I'm not familiar with the Colerain area at all since I am up in the Dayton area but most welding shops will be able to either fill your CO2 tank or swap it out for one that is filled. I imagine some of the others will soon lend a hand on some refill locations.

Again, glad you found us...How big is your tank?


----------



## OCDMama (Jan 3, 2006)

It's just a 46g bow. I figure tanks are like tv's; after you get it home you wish you'd gone bigger. I'm really still learning. I was never very good in chemistry and the hardware store is pretty much foreign territory. All that aside, I just can't help myself. I love playing with my tank.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I think almost everyone wishes they either had a bigger tank or more smaller tanks  I am in the former category  

As far as the still learning part, I think we all are still learning! There is a lot to learn in this hobby and that is what keeps it interesting in my opinion, though sometimes it can be a bit frustrating.

As far as the chemistry part, the folks here in SWOAPE will be more than willing to lend a hand as well as the rest of the folks on APC. I assume you have been checking out other parts of the forum also. Most of us can lend a hand in the hardware store part too if you need it.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I get mine filled at Sparkling Carbonic on Glendale-Milford Rd., not too far west from I-75.

-Russ


----------



## J.Sipes (Jul 7, 2004)

I fill my 5lb tank at Wardway Fuel for about $10.They are on the corner of bridgetown and Race or is it glenway there...not to far from colerain...


----------



## OCDMama (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for the responses. I guess I have a good place to start now. I actually have been checking out a lot of aquarium sites for a while now, but this is the first time I've been here. Question: Has anyone ever gotton weird reactions when looking for a place to fill a tank? The few places I called seemed to be very amused when I told them what was looking for. Either that or they thought I was nuts. Also, do the places mentioned fill on the spot or swap tanks? I'm just trying to get an idea of what I'll have to go through if I do this. Thanks again. You guys seem very nice.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I think most places expect you to swap tanks, like getting propane, but I simply explain that I own the tank and want it refilled.


----------



## J.Sipes (Jul 7, 2004)

Wardway fills the tank you have,no questions or weird faces,they know I use mine for a planted tank and if I get a sales person that knows me they always ask about the plants.... They also have free filled a tank or 2 for me that exhausted faster than it should have,they do the tank testing that need done every 5 years or however long it is and will provide you with a loaner tank and gas till your tank is ready....
Of all the places I checked into they were the best IMO,I get my tank filled on the spot and never have any problems they won't make right.


----------



## J.Sipes (Jul 7, 2004)

For those interested in wardways' information here it is
Wardway Fuel
4555 Bridgetown Rd
Cincinnati,Ohio 45211
(513)574-0061
www.wardway.com
5#CO2 refill $11.00+.72 tax


----------

